# Before the Flood - A New Religious Thriller by John Sherman



## jsherman70 (Sep 20, 2013)

A New Religious Thriller Available in the Kindle Store - *Before The Flood*

"As in the days before the flood they were eating and drinking and giving in marriage...until the flood came and took them all away." -KJB



An atheist journalist in San Francisco receives an invitation to tell the story of a young street artist claiming to be the Second Coming of Christ, whose vast murals of the apocalypse begin to go missing from the sides of buildings across the Bay Area at the same time that many of his followers begin turning up dead. Despite his misgivings, the reporter accepts the assignment and begins to learn more about this young man's life. As he delves deeper into the story, the journalist slowly begins to believe in the sincerity of the boy's claims, but the more he uncovers, the more unsettled he becomes as he starts to ask unanswerable questions - has this boy truly been sent from above? If so, has he come to save us from our sins or punish us for them?

To Learn More, Please Visit the KindleBoards Book Profile at the Following Link:

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0089H00P6


 

John Sherman | author website | goodreads


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jsherman70 (Sep 20, 2013)

All,

I'm writing to pass along that my religious thriller, Before the Flood, is now available through Amazon in a 3 part series. You can purchase the three installments for $0.99 each at the links below.

*Synopsis*:

An atheist journalist in San Francisco receives an invitation to tell the story of a young street artist claiming to be the Second Coming of Christ, whose vast murals of the apocalypse begin to go missing from the sides of buildings across the Bay Area at the same time that many of his followers begin turning up dead. Despite his misgivings, the reporter accepts the assignment and begins to learn more about this young man's life. As he delves deeper into the story, the journalist slowly begins to believe in the sincerity of the boy's claims, but the more he uncovers, the more unsettled he becomes as he starts to ask unanswerable questions - has this boy truly been sent from above? If so, has he come to save us from our sins or punish us for them?

Happy reading,

John

Part I
Before the Flood: Of Dreams and Dreamers



Part II
Before the Flood: The Artist and the Collector



Part III
Before the Flood: The Reluctant Apostle


----------

